# Should I throw out a sponge I used to clean a wooden cutting board which had raw chiken on it?



## logandesign (Jan 21, 2012)

I just bought a new cleaning kitchen sponge. And then I made chili and cut some chicken on a wooden cutting board. As I was cleaning it with the sponge I thought is it safe to then use the sponge to clean something else or does it spread bacteria? Do I need to throw out that sponge now?

Logan


----------



## davehriver (Jan 13, 2012)

Wash it good with dish soap.  Rinse well and sanitize in bleach solution or other sanitizer.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Then throw it in the microwave for a minute or so on full power.



davehriver said:


> Wash it good with dish soap. Rinse well and sanitize in bleach solution or other sanitizer.


----------



## chef matt (Aug 25, 2011)

Sponges are very convenient to use but I would never own one for this very reason. You can never be positive that it won't spread germs or that you have gotten it "clean". 

Consider a terry cloth bar rag that can be machine washable. The cost is minimal at most restaurant supply stores and they are much easier to clean. 

Although the other ways mentioned will probably work to clean a sponge, I would not subject my customers or my family to the dangers of what could happen if I did not clean the sponge properly. Just my opinion.


----------



## sparkie (Feb 12, 2011)

Wash the sponge and nuke it like they said. If you really don't like germs, stay away from sponges. They take a long time to dry out and can become contaminated again during that time. Its nothing that I really worry about though. Especially since the next time I use it, there will be more soap inside. But like I said, of germs really aren't your thing, stay away.

Also gotta mention, I would be more concerned about your wooden cutting board soaking in some of the bacteria from the chicken. Is probably okay if you sanitized it right away, but there is still sombre risk.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sponges can go in washer. Microwave them as Hi heat kills most bacteria but not all, but will kill salmonella from chix. Wash board with with detergent then  rinse with 5 parts per m clorox solution with a paper towl., then let airdry only. If by the time you use board and there is some residue from clorox left it wont hurt you or the food. You swim in a chloronated swimming pool don't you?


----------

